# Mike hypnotherapy cds.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI am listening to mikes hypnotherapy cds, I am on day 49, I am struggling to keep awake when listening to them, and i cant see how they are going to help if i cant hear them, i dont know if i am getting any benefit from them yet its hard to tell, what should i be expecting, please help.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cherrypie - Firstly - read over your entire booklet again - it is totally OK to fall asleep during the sessions - the info still gets in - you can also read the FAQ thread on this forum for answers to questions. Dont worry at this point as to benefits, some folks see help early on, others, like myself need to repeat the program - Everyone is different due to age, severity of symptoms, how long you have had IBS, other stressors in your life, etc. So dont worry too much, just relax and listen, and if you fall asleep and dont hear it or remember the content, dont worry about it - that is fine! Dont expect anything - the improvement sort of sneaks up on you as you gradually begin to feel better and better...Take care!


----------

